# Joey Ryan Allegedly Responds to Tony Khan's "Domestic Violence" claims



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean even if Tony is all for intergender matches Joey has to realize TNT isn't the El Rey Network or an internet stream.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Joey Ryan's work is cheap. Affiliating with him will be bad business. I say no to inrergender matches unless it is between a female who has massive size and agile vs a <150lb guy with no legitimacy.

It does a disservice to the intelligence of your audience. Keep that shit in bingo halls. Women interfering in matches and getting an occasional comeuppance and men occasionally getting low blowed or slapped is fine in my book. Beyond that keep the interaction verbal.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a fuckwit.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Terrible look for a terrible wrestler, hes still mad his chick ditched him because he is a forever never-was. and he was featured in LU where sexy star kicked ass and got her ass kicked weekly by dudes, so what does that make him?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Intergender matches are cool and all, and I thought LU did them well, but I can live without them because I don't think TNT would like them too much lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Never liked this piece of shit Ryan. Glad AEW didnt sign him.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Intergender matches are cool and all, and I thought LU did them well, but I can live without them because I don't think TNT would like them too much lol.


I agree, big picture wise he doesn't get it though, but lets get down to the nitty gritty. Its just more fake outrage stuff. This kind of demeanor is just toxic all around. We are about to get in the territory here pretty soon where a certain audience of individuals will get argumentative about someone saying the sky is blue, and the tweet screams scorn as well...because maybe he didnt get signed?

Joey Ryans bandwagon in the near future:










hope he enjoys half filling bingo halls for the rest of his days.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I fully support IG matches as long as the matchup is believable.

Joey sounds like an idiot here and AEW is better off without that dick flipping hack in their company.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Joey Ryan is a worse attention whore than Ryback.. Jesus christ dude.. Just know when to shut up..


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I fully support IG matches as long as the matchup is believable.
> 
> Joey sounds like an idiot here and AEW is better off without that dick flipping hack in their company.


Right, his point really doesn't make any sense when we get down to it, its just a scornful but pitifully designed dig designed to derail, but will ultimately fail. Not a good look at all. Willing to bet the twitter verse turned on him too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Even TNA didn't want to sign this hack :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I always thought he was mediocre at best in the ring and glad that none of the of the important piece of shit in their companies.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I always thought he was mediocre at best in the ring and glad that none of the of the important piece of shit in their companies.


Yeah...its a shame their fucking number 1 contender had to do business with him and job to DICK DRUIDS at All in for a pretty large audience. I bet they really regret that in hindsight.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

What a circumsized penis this bellend is


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Fuck off Joey Ryan.

:cornettefu


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Joey Ryan is probably the biggest piece of shit in wrestling today.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who is Joey Ryan?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I always thought he was mediocre at best in the ring and glad that none of the of the important piece of shit in their companies.


He's the lifelong indie wrestler, his whole gimmick will never get over on national TV and he's destined to work in front of hundred people. Nothing wrong with that, he reminds me of Orange Cassidy and Session Moth (I know she had a NXt UK try out, but her gimmick is gone if she signs up) just someone who act works for a indie crowd but won't be touched by a major company. But they make a decent living on the indies.

I never understood the comedy with him, and he definitely seems like someone who stab you in the back to get himself over.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL @ Joey Ryan doing a farewell tour earlier in the year thinking he was going to be signing with AEW (WWE would never touch that gimmick) and Tony likely was the one that put the stop on that to where he had to backtrack and say "he returned to the indies because he loves it".

:maury Get fucked, you sexual predator.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Joey being awful as always. Shame we didn't get Super Dragon caving in his skull back in 2015. I would have wens3


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Props to AEW dodging a bullet and not signing this sleazy fuck.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I have to admit, people finally on Twitter and social media waking up to Joey's predator and hypocritical ways to where mainstream wrestling won't touch him is like a Christmas present to me this year.

Finally, people know how shit he is as a wrestler, a character, and as a person. :drose


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Intergender matches are stupid.

And just wait for the mainstream backlash when women fight back against trans men stealing all their wins in every sport.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

As if that isn't already happening. :dino


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

So AEW is NOT having inter-gender matches, why?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad AEW didn't sign this prick. There's probably a reason why TNA got rid of you after only a year.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Feels like AEW is already trying hard to be this progressive, all inclusive company and he's just bitter he wasn't signed. Doesn't matter one way or the other for me but at one point, I want Joey Ryan VS. Bobby Roode in a white briefs and baby oil match.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

If there is anything I was praying for, it was that AEW don't sign Joey Ryan. I see absolutely zero appeal in this guy and he seems like such a hypocrite.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Joey being awful as always. Shame we didn't get Super Dragon caving in his skull back in 2015. I would have wens3


Out of curiosity what brought you more joy this week, most of the forum shitting on Seth or Joey Ryan?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't agree with either one these arguments and honestly find it odd there's this huge debate over IG matches as if they're somehow new to the industry - I mean, one of my favourite matches from the _Attitude Era_ was IG...

This question of IG matches really doesn't need to be a big deal. If TNT's rules don't accommodate them then Khan could just say that rather than throw shade on them as a whole. I get why Joey would take exception to Khan's stupid statement since they're his bread and butter but then his counter is equally as stupid. (Also he's probably the worst to ever happen to IG wrestling, there are so many people who would be a better choice to speak up for IG wrestling than fucking Joey Ryan)

These guys dragging some bullshit morality debate into it just irritates me, not everything needs to be taken so seriously - pro wrestling gimmick matches for one.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Out of curiosity what brought you more joy this week, most of the forum shitting on Seth or Joey Ryan?


Seth for sure :rusevyes

Joey sucks and most people know it. But seeing the majority of this place and reddit realise what a fucking goof :Cocky is, is one of the most cathartic things I've ever experienced


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lucha Underground IG matches worked because it was a fantasy world where you has dead man wrestling, time traveling space men, dragons, Lizard people, power gauntlet, immortality necklaces etc. 

I will say for all the vitriol Ryan is getting - Young Bucks seem to like the guy and keep him part of BTE complete with dick flip garbage.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I think he took Tony's response too literally. Intergender might be in vogue on the indies right now, but I don't think it has any mass market appeal. Some people can get over that hump knowing wrestling is a work, but a lot of people just viscerally don't like the image of a man beating on a woman even in a worked environment. It's one of those things when I see it, my mind just goes to those really uncomfortable PSA's about domestic abuse, and I don't want to be confronted by depressing things like that when watching pro-wrestling.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Didn't AEW actually offer Joey a deal but he turned them down? At least there were reports of that, who knows if it was true though. Either way, Joey just sounds like an idiot here no denying that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Didn't AEW actually offer Joey a deal but he turned them down? At least there were reports of that, who knows if it was true though. Either way, Joey just sounds like an idiot here no denying that.


Not it's WWE who offered him a deal but AEW never tried to hire him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I think his jab was tongue in cheek, but whatevs. Once you've seen his shtick once, you've seen everything he's got. No big loss.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Khan's stance on IG wrestling is actually ironic to me now given what I just learned about Nyla Rose...

We already saw an IG match at Fighter Fest


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

IG matches make wrestling look fake as fuck, the moment you got a woman in there getting offense on a jacked guy whos much bigger than her and could break her like a twig its fucking ridiculous. Eli Drake refused to face Tessa Blanchard and thats one of the reasons he's not there at Impact anymore, cause its a disgrace to the business, look at how jacked and big Eli Drake is, could you imagine him in there selling and letting Tessa's skinny ass get offense in on him? 

Theres nothing faker in pro wrestling than when a woman has a competitive back and forth match with a man. 

Joey Ryan can take his dick gimmick and Schick where he molests women in the ring and fuck off, can't believe this clown is allowed to be a pro wrestler.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lucha Underground IG matches worked because it was a fantasy world where you has dead man wrestling, time traveling space men, dragons, Lizard people, power gauntlet, immortality necklaces etc.


Yeah, LU really handled it well. I understand AEW's stance though, they are trying to be a successful mainstream company with sponsors and a network to answer to. IG wrestling is just too controversial

Still, the Nyla Rose thing is hilarious to me. If I didn't know better I'd think Khan was working everyone, saying no IG wrestling in AEW while having an IG match every time Nyla is in the ring.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146881763941203969
:LOL


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

God I'm so glad I don't have to see this guy wasting air time on TV when they launch on TNT


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

WINNING said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146881763941203969
> :LOL


hh

I don't want to watch a guy punch a woman in the face. 

WTF is wrong with this goof?


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Joey Ryan is correct.

Mainstream wrestling fans only want their female wrestlers to;

Walk on all fours like dogs, be naked and humiliated in bed in front of 20k people, be fat shamed, called a pig, dressed in a bikini, be sexually assaulted, be cute and submissive like Jesus intended them to be!

BUT GOD FORBID THAT THEY WANT WOMEN TO HAVE THE CHOICE TO WRESTLE A MAN!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Arkham258 said:


> Khan's stance on IG wrestling is actually ironic to me now given what I just learned about Nyla Rose...
> 
> We already saw an IG match at Fighter Fest





Arkham258 said:


> Yeah, LU really handled it well. I understand AEW's stance though, they are trying to be a successful mainstream company with sponsors and a network to answer to. IG wrestling is just too controversial
> 
> Still, the Nyla Rose thing is hilarious to me. If I didn't know better I'd think Khan was working everyone, saying no IG wrestling in AEW while having an IG match every time Nyla is in the ring.


Nope.

Now stop this trolling. You've been warned.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Joey Ryan is a piece of shit. 

Wrestling is a simulated fight. If you are promoting men fighting women you are promoting violence against women. By Ryan's metrics, domestic violence is just MMA outside an Octagon. Fuck him. 

I think him being passed up by WWE and AEW, as well as getting brutally eviscerated for the fake Cornette shit has left him a bit...worse for wear, mentally. This guy preaches inclusion, but his gimmick is literally sexual assault. I fucking hate this guy.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

until the day comes when the women can go toe to toe with the best men, best to stop



The Wood said:


> I think him being passed up by WWE and AEW, as well as getting brutally eviscerated for the *fake Cornette shit* has left him a bit...worse for wear, mentally.


what dat?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll want IG matches in Wrestling when IG MMA fights happen.

IG matches are pretty dumb and eye rolling and there's already enough silliness in Wrestling as is.

I have no issues with women interfering, doing moves or even a woman beating up a wimpy guy like Elsworth.

But competitive matches? Eh, don't really feel it. Besides it's kryptonite no matter how you do it. :shrug


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Greatsthegreats said:


> what dat?


He tried(!) to portray Jim as homophobic.

Jim Cornette talking about it again:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ger said:


> He tried(!) to portray Jim as homophobic.


Funny from the guy who looks like he's trying way to hard to come off as straight.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Obfuscation said:


> Nope.
> 
> Now stop this trolling. You've been warned.


Stating facts isn't trolling. If you have a problem with it, tough shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

All for comedy in wrestling but Joey Ryan is a loser hack and I’m glad AEW is staying far away. What a loser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixie (Sep 29, 2016)

Joey Ryan is scum who should be blackballed from professional wrestling.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I knew AEW fans were crazy, but damn they hate Joey over litereally nothing. 

Not liking IG matches is OKAY. It's your taste. More power to you.

Saying that it promotes domestic violence is so dumb that Tony Khan my just be a femenist. Which is no surprise considering that AEW is literally wrestling for SJWs. Well, that backfired badly for Whatculture wrestling.


----------



## Waynesworld (Jul 7, 2019)

Morrison17 said:


> Saying that it promotes domestic violence is so dumb that Tony Khan my just be a femenist. Which is no surprise considering that AEW is literally wrestling for SJWs. Well, that backfired badly for Whatculture wrestling.


The Khans support Trump and have done business with Saudi Arabia. They're not SJWs.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm really surprised that Pride and YouPorn and all the organizations that do business with this guy do such, simply because a promoter getting people to publicly touch his dick feels...wrong. Like, even ironically, it seems the sort of thing that liberal and/or progressive groups would want to distance themselves from instead of embrace.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe... I'm stupid... but uh, how exactly does he link denying intergender matches with same sex domestic partnerships? If I don't want to see man hit woman... I don't want to acknowledge man love man? Someone help me out.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think the biggest reason why Khan does not want to have intergender match in AEW is because if they do that they're going to take a lot of shit from the medias.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Waynesworld said:


> The Khans support Trump and have done business with Saudi Arabia. They're not SJWs.


AEW does pander to SJW community. Khan himself doesn't have to be one.
Cortez endorsement, safe space sections, bans, forced divercity.

Right wing SJWs are still SJWs. Steven Crowder is a good example on how that works. As the Saudi Arabia goes, I dont event want to start this argument.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> AEW does pander to SJW community. Khan himself doesn't have to be one.
> Cortez endorsement, safe space sections, bans, forced divercity.
> 
> Right wing SJWs are still SJWs. Steven Crowder is a good example on how that works. As the Saudi Arabia goes, I dont event want to start this argument.


Cortez has been attaching herself to anything and everything. Though her last stunt didn't go over so well. As for safe space sections and all of that, don't know about that.

I don't think Khan is being a hypocrite about anything and even if he just didn't like IG just because, who cares? It doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> AEW does pander to SJW community. Khan himself doesn't have to be one.
> 
> Cortez endorsement, safe space sections, bans, forced divercity.
> 
> ...




Wtf are safe space sections 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> AEW does pander to SJW community. Khan himself doesn't have to be one.
> Cortez endorsement, safe space sections, bans, forced divercity.
> 
> Right wing SJWs are still SJWs. Steven Crowder is a good example on how that works. As the Saudi Arabia goes, I dont event want to start this argument.


Cortez endorsed AEW?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Krokro said:


> Maybe... I'm stupid... but uh, how exactly does he link denying intergender matches with same sex domestic partnerships? If I don't want to see man hit woman... I don't want to acknowledge man love man? Someone help me out.


He's saying two men or two women can be in a romatic relationship that gets violent as well so if Khan is against IG matches because it has a DV feel, than he should be against man vs man and women vs women matches as well or he's a bigot who doesn't accept same sex partnerships. 

It was a big, desperate pretzel logic attempt because he took offense as his whole schtick is being a IG match sleazebag.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Saintpat said:


> Cortez endorsed AEW?


She did


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

virus21 said:


> She did


It must have been the Librarians that tipped the scale.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

The hell did this thread turn into?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bradatar said:


> Wtf are safe space sections


They set up areas for autistic people who have sensory issues but still want to attend an event. This bothers some people because they are awful. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's saying two men or two women can be in a romatic relationship that gets violent as well so if Khan is against IG matches because it has a DV feel, than he should be against man vs man and women vs women matches as well or he's a bigot who doesn't accept same sex partnerships.
> 
> It was a big, desperate pretzel logic attempt because he took offense as his whole schtick is being a IG match sleazebag.


This might be Post of the Year. 



Saintpat said:


> Cortez endorsed AEW?


She commended Cody for not being a racist piece of shit, basically. 



Bosnian21 said:


> The hell did this thread turn into?


There are some fucking awful people on the internet.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Wtf are safe space sections
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read this as safe space stations, which everyone should be for. If we’re going to have space stations, they should be safe!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's saying two men or two women can be in a romatic relationship that gets violent as well so if Khan is against IG matches because it has a DV feel, than he should be against man vs man and women vs women matches as well or he's a bigot who doesn't accept same sex partnerships.
> 
> It was a big, desperate pretzel logic attempt because he took offense as his whole schtick is being a IG match sleazebag.


What the fuck? I legitimately can not grasp this. I'm outright perplexed.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

lol so he shits on aew owner and you all jump on him


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Rain said:


> lol so he shits on aew owner and you all jump on him


Because he had no good reason to do so? You know how absurd what he's saying is?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like he's just not happy that he wasn't signed with AEW despite somehow always being featured in BTE as that "famous dick wrestler", it was funny for some time but it grew old for me. If WWE did try to sign him, I doubt they'd let him use his sleazy character there without being watered down or even replace by a different gimmick. :lmao

I kind of think Joey was drunk when he made that tweet or maybe that's just me. :lmao


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

Joey Ryan kills Pro Wrestling. 

Hope Jim Cornette takes him into his dungeon.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

WINNING said:


> I have to admit, people finally on Twitter and social media waking up to Joey's predator and hypocritical ways to where mainstream wrestling won't touch him is *like a Christmas present to me this year.*


:hogan


----------

